
Google Plans New Mirror For Cheaper Solar Power  - newacc
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/09/google-solar-power-mirror/
======
brk
I wonder when we are going to hear more about the green car that Google is
working on (seriously). These panels may be adaptable for that use as well.

~~~
streety
I wasn't aware that Google was working on a car but I doubt it will benefit
directly from this project. Thermal solar is generally only used on very large
scale projects as you need a surface area sufficient to heat a working fluid
well over 100 degC. A car roof just isn't going to work.

